
Introducing Ouster – Commercially viable LiDAR - derek_frome
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/11/lidar-autonomous-sensor-startup-ouster-announces-27m-series-a-led-by-auto-powerhouse-cox-enterprises/
======
aecs99
The 64 beam output seen on their website [0] looks very good.

A couple of good things going for them:

* Clean, dense LIDAR data [1]

* Readily available (as per their claims in different articles [2])

* Small form factor

* Relatively cheap, compared to Velodyne [3]

[0] [https://www.ouster.io/](https://www.ouster.io/)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC6isLZo5Do](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC6isLZo5Do)

[2]
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2017/12/11/robocar-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2017/12/11/robocar-
lidar-startup-ouster-has-a-novel-pitch-you-can-buy-our-sensor-
now/#187d256655fe)

[3] [https://www.ouster.io/buy-now/](https://www.ouster.io/buy-now/)

